# M3 crash



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

My friend Aric rebuilt a nice BMW M3. He sold it to my buddy Dave for $12,000. Well, a couple nights ago Dave hit a turn on a country road at 100mph. He was a good friend of mine. 
I hate to post pics like these, so I'll only link to them. 
http://frostyle.servehttp.com/pics/m3/afterafter/


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

wow, that car got f***ed up. is he alright? from the way you said that he "was" a friend of yours, it sounds like he didn't make it.


----------



## Cold (Jul 21, 2005)

wow, i realy hope hes ok, if not man im sorry to hear u lost a good friend he and his family will be in my prayers


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

The link didnt work for me. If he made it out, then I hope he has a speedy recovery. If not.... You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hmm, seems Frostyle lost their hosting. I'll post the pics individually, but this doesn't look good guys. Warning: graphic content


----------

